# Driving to PV or Bucerias???



## gljcm2 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola, 
I'm Linda, a new member to the forum, and looking forward to sharing info. Currently I am wondering if there is anyone driving from Alberta to PV, Bucerias or up the coast this fall. I volunteer in Bucerias and have some things I would like to get down there, including teaching materials, crayons, fabric for the ladies and a few other things. If anyone would be willing to take a small box in their car or RV, I would appreciate it so much. Please contact me if you are willing, or know someone who does drive down from Alberta. It would be really appreciated.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Linda. Hopefully, you'll make a connection.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

A lot of Canadian RV'ers travel down each year. I would maybe post this on RV.net & mexicorvforums.com. I live in Abbotsford, BC & could take them if you know someone headed to Vancouver, Not `100% sure I am going yet (depends on a health issue with my wife), but my plan is to leave right after NY's.


----------

